# Eldar and Tau relationship



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

How close are these? I think it was mentioned that the Tau were created by the Eldar, but cannot remember where, but they show some similarities; can you think of any.

One just struck me now (hence the reason for asking), Eldar say Mon-keigh (monkey) and tau say Gue'la (Gorilla, go on try it out loud).

Are there other hints?

Or is that just me being slow and everyone knows? Im still interested to read more about it though.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

All we have is a section of xenology which says that Etherals were artificially created with material from species across the galaxy. It's assumed that the Eldar, given their level of technology and possible interests in a 'weapon against chaos' and puppet race may have had a hand in it, or at least the most likely suspect. 

There's also the matter of a warp drive being conveniently left on the Tau homeworld's moon, jumpstarting their status as a star spanning empire. The dawnblade may also be eldar in origin (or something else entirely). 

There's been no other evidence or indications of the race's relationship though.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

Just some massive hints


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I do find the theory of the Eldar having a hand in creating the Ethereals interesting. However this quote from Eldrad makes it seem that they didn't

Eldrad Ulthran, Farseer of Ulthwé Craftworld 
"I have followed the myriad potential futures of the Tau with great interest. Though barely even striplings compared to us, I feel a strange protectiveness towards them. In time I believe they will exceed even our greatest feats and master the darkness within their souls."


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

I dont know if there is any fluff but 
The tau were created after the fall? 
And the etherials apeared and united the tau ?
They could be white seers or the likes. 
Based on the fact that tau have no imprint on the warp and would thus be the greatest weapon against the forces of chaos right? 
And the white seers are the guardians of the black libry wytch has all the knowledge of chaos and would want to destroy it so?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

seermaster said:


> Based on the fact that tau have no imprint on the warp and would thus be the greatest weapon against the forces of chaos right?


For some reason this has become a common misconception. The Tau do have an imprint on the warp.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes the do have a presence there. however it is like a minnow splashing around in a tsunami. It's still there though


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

well there still les prone to the warp than other races right


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

If you mean do they have a resistance, Then no some warp fire or lightning will effect them just as much as anything else. Same with mind reading etc.

Although finding a tau through divination means may prove to be more difficult


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Vaz said:


> tau say Gue'la (Gorilla, go on try it out loud).


I was under the impression that 'Gue' meant human and 'La' meant warrior, so when it was 'Human Helper' in the imperial armour books it was Gue'Vest'a, I think. So Gue'la means human warrior, not just human.

This is not necessarily correct, I am by no means the final say in any Warhammer fluff and stand by to be corrected by the more learned members of this forum if I a mistaken.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Still sounds like gorilla.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

i mean like eldar are shown up in the warp because of there psychic nature but tau dont if that makes sense


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Still sounds like gorilla.


Gue'la (Goo-la), directly translates to human


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Where is the pronunciation available? Always pronounced it as gway-la myself.


----------



## Gue'vesa'O Ba'cho (Aug 2, 2012)

HOGGLORD said:


> I was under the impression that 'Gue' meant human and 'La' meant warrior, so when it was 'Human Helper' in the imperial armour books it was Gue'Vest'a, I think. So Gue'la means human warrior, not just human.


Gue does mean human. 'La is used in the Tau language to denote individuals of the lowest societal rank, as they do not call each other by their given names, but rather by their caste, rank, and origin. It does not simply mean warrior as it extends to all facets of Tau culture. Example:

A Shas'la would be a young Fire Caste warrior who has not yet earned the right to pilot a battlesuit. A Por'la would be a low ranking Water Caste member, such as a small time merchant or an aide to an ambassador. 
There are five ranks within Tau society:
'La, 'Ui, 'Vre, 'El, and 'O 
(as well as Saal, which denotes children or students, and preceeds 'La)

The Tau referring to humans as Gue'la really only applies to xenophobic Imperials and anti-Tau humans who have not come to the support the Greater Good yet. "Gue'vesa" distinguishes those indoctrinated into or born into Tau society from Imperial humans. 
A Gue'vesa'la would be a footsoldier in service of the Empire, while a Gue'vesa'O would be the human general leading the auxiliary force.

The similarities between Tau and Eldar names for humans is quite striking though, and pretty funny as they both see themselves as better than man.


----------



## Gue'vesa'O Ba'cho (Aug 2, 2012)

Vaz said:


> Where is the pronunciation available? Always pronounced it as gway-la myself.


That's what it seems like to me too. "Gway" or "Gweh". A short, hard pronunciation as opposed to the trailing, western "Goo," as they are supposed to be the asian faction.


----------

